# comment nettoyer /usr/local/bin



## cv21 (29 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

En recherchant des solutions ffmpeg, python et compagnie je viens de voir via le terminal que /usr/local/bin est un peu fouillis.
Exemples, ça sent le doublon:
pydoc3, pydoc3.5,python3-32,python3.5m,pip, pip2,pip2.7,pip3,pip3.5...idle3, idle3.5.

Comment faire pour retirer ceux dont je suis sûr qu'ils sont inutiles sans oublier les dépendances?

Voilà ou j'en suis dans mes recherches : 
Pour voir à quoi cela correspondent:
-whatis me permet de voir le descriptif 
(par exemple ffmpeg - ffmpeg video converter, malheureusement il n'y a pas toujours un descriptif clair)

Pour désinstaller les packages en revanche, je rame d'ou cette question.
-pour linux : dpkg -r  truc (pour Debian), rpm -e truc (redhat)  et pour osx capitan ?

Si par exemple, il est plus simple de désinstaller complètement pip et python pour ensuite les réinstaller de façon plus maitrisée cela me convient. Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux de tout désinstaller et réinstaller proprement.

@+


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2015)

Si tu as des choses installées dans */usr/local/bin*, elles sont venues par des paquetages que tu as installés qui ne viennent pas de chez Apple, ou alors par des programmes que tu as compilés toi-même ou installés avec, par exemple, Homebrew.

Il te faudrait donc déjà recenser ce que tu as installé et faire le tri.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

Je rejoins bompi, si tu as installé quelque chose (je parle d'un Os puis d'extension), il convient de savoir quoi puis de faire un tri pas après pas.
Sinon ben ... man rm et/ou man find ...


----------



## cv21 (1 Décembre 2015)

La réponse est tardive : merci à vous trois pour vos suggestions qui ne tombent pas forcement sous le sens dans mon cas !

Effectivement, à "jouer" du terminal sans maitriser, j'ai fini par vraiment ne plus rien comprendre.
Donc, si je résume avec mes mots j'ai 2 "gestionnaires de packages" : homebrew et pip.

Côté homebrew, je suis "satisfait" car les installations correspondent à mes attentes. Seul un warning sur python devrait être résolu une fois le ménage fait. Côté pip, ben justement, j'ai fait n'importe quoi: du pip, pip2, pip2.7, pip3, pip3.5.

Si ça peut aider d'autres qui lisent ce post (en ouvrant le terminal) :
'brew list'  et 'pip list'  permettent de lister les contenus installés.
'brew doctor' et ses 'warning' m'ont permis de faire des mises à jour et constater que je ne sais pas où sont "mes pythons" )

Grâce à vos conseils, je suis parti dans la direction de garder un pip et homebrew.
Les commandes saisies:
pip3.5 list     (pour afficher les éléments, 2 dans mon cas, alors que pip pip2 en compte une quinzaine...)
pip3.5 uninstall LeNomElement     (fois 2)
puis une fois qu'il n'y a plus rien
rm pip3.5
et hop ! celui-ci a disparu. 

Je ne vais pas tous les faire au moment ou j'écris ce message, cependant cela semble la bonne voie, merci à vous encore une fois !


----------

